# Cows Limping



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

My cows have started limpimg all of a sudden. Not all of them at once but it seems like one day ill have one limping and then two or three days later she is fine and ive got another one doin the same thing. This doesnt last but for a couple of days. Just seems odd to me. I have done research on the foot rot and that doesnt seem to be what it is. I would think if it was foot rot they would continue to limp. the foot swells up right above the hoof and seems like the fetlock joint stiffens up causing them to limp. I could use some help here. Im puzzled.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Any change of environment? Feed? Water? Generally happens to one or two when muddy getting something between toes occasional cut etc. Is the swelling site hot? Like an infection?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I wonder if dogs or coyotes could be getting into the cattle running them or fighting them. Just a thought.


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

I have just the other day cleaned all the manure out from around my hay rings. I have noticed the problem easing up, however i still have one hereford with foot issue. I cut back on grain in the mornings due to grain prices. no different hay. and still access to plenty of water. i do think between the mud manure and hay all mixed together getting caught between the hoof could have been an issue. It was just strange how it was happening to one at a time right behind another.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Bigger cows first? Weigh more more compaction between toes


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you have a good mineral program?


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

I use the 24% Protein Mineral Tubs from Southern States. Free Choice.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do they have fescue foot? Are they grazing on a lot of fescue right now? I have seen it bad enough in our cows the hoof splits open. Are you seeing them standing in water a lot? Some of my cows will get in the water tank.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

The only thing I could add is looking at the recent changes if any that you have implemented. Maybe you bought some grain or mineral from a new source? The possibility of fleeing from a preditor that is new to your farm seems interesting as well...Hmmmm if it were me I would keep a really close eye on them to be sure its not something crazy like egrot







best of luck I hope you find the issue!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*I wonder if you have enough Iodine in the feed?*

*You can treat them with organic feed grade Iodine in the feed.If it is foot rot.*

*1 lb per 100 hd for 5 days usually takes care of it.CHEAP.*


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

My pasture is a ton of clover right now. Feeding fescue hay and wheat hay. This morning checked over all of them relly good and didnt notice anything. This evening I get back to the farm and there is 2 limping now with swollen feet. I have no clue think ill call a vet in the morning.


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

brandenburgcattle 42, i have been reading up on the fescue foot. We might be on to something. I have been trying to feed the rest of the hay that i had left from last year and that might be what is toxic and causing the problem. Out with the old and in with the new. Im going to start feeding my hay from this year and see what happens.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Great idea. I fight it bad and some day i will be fescue free but unill then we use ADM Alliance fescue fighting mineral and protein tub as part of my effort to dilute the toxicity. Its chaper than feeding my good hay valued @ $180 a bale this year. But let me know how it works cause the toxic part can still be in the hay for sure. Now if you have any tails fall off you got it bad, we had that happen to one one year. Best indicator is them standing in alot of water or mudd especially when its not very hot out.Good luck.


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

No tail loss and not to often in the water. Im trying this new hay and we will see what happens. No hay around here is $180/bale. I wish it was I could make a fortune.


----------

